# Bend, OR, July 4th weekend



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

Heading down to Bend to visit family over the long weekend, and I may bring my road bike down. A few summers ago I did a big ride up Century Drive (think that was the name) past Mt. Bachelor, around the other side of the mountain and down past Inn of the Seventh Mountain and into downtown Bend. From there I was lost, dehydrated, tired, etc. It was a beautiful ride and fairly tough for a sea-level guy like me. I later found out this was roughly the same course as one of the events in the Cascade Classic the following week.
Anyway, does anyone have a good suggestion for a nice long ride in or around Bend that someone with less talent than Tom Danielson could do?
I see there might be a Firecracker century or something on the Fourth but I might be heading back home by then. 
Thanks!


----------



## sivart (Apr 26, 2005)

I really don't know my way around Bend too well, but I just participated in the Pacific Crest Duathlon this past weekend. I did the Olympic, so we rode in to Sunriver from Wickiup Resevoir covering about 28 miles.

I have attached a map showing the half ironman (56 mi) route too. I think you should be able to plot out a pretty good route with this. The shorter one was rolling terrain if you are looking to avoid climbing too much. The scenery is beautiful, as always over there, and the roads aren't too bad considering the climate they are designed to endure.

Hope this helps. Enjoy your 4th!


----------



## sivart (Apr 26, 2005)

Oh yeah! Can't forget the link to the actual site. This was my first Duathlon and an absolute blast. We camped about a mile from the start line. All we had to do was roll down the street and start riding.

http://www.racecenter.com/pacificcrest/olytridu/index.htm


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Congratulations!*



sivart said:


> Oh yeah! Can't forget the link to the actual site. This was my first Duathlon and an absolute blast. We camped about a mile from the start line. All we had to do was roll down the street and start riding.
> 
> http://www.racecenter.com/pacificcrest/olytridu/index.htm


That does look like a great course. Looking over your map, it looks like I traveled in the opposite direction. My route was to start about where the Hwy 46 marker is on the map, up Century Drive and around the mountain, then I took the first turn onto Hwy 40. I may go ahead and do something like that again, despite my claim that I want to avoid hills. This was a beautiful, challenging ride.
Congratulations on completing your duathlon, and thanks!


----------

